# Ford 2000 Identification



## egduncan (Sep 14, 2014)

I just bought a Ford 2000 tractor. It was advertised as a 1971 model. The numbers are

B1022B
5F06B
*C469457*

From what I have seen on the internet the 5F06B would indicate that it is a 1965 model but the serial number indicates a 1975 model (1975 serial numbers start with 450700). I am new to tractors. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy egduncan,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum. The numbers you provided translate as follows:

*Model B1022B*
B - 2000 series (Note: Ford used the letter code "B" from 1968-1975. Prior to that they used the number code. If it was made in 1965, it would have been a "2" code)
10 - All purpose.
2 - Gasoline.
2 - Transmission PTO.
B - 6x2 speed transmission (3x1 + hi/lo).

*Manufacturing Code 5FO6B*
5 - 1975.
F06 - June 6th.
B - Day shift.

*Serial Number C469457*
This S/N is consistent with a 1975 manufacturing date.


----------



## egduncan (Sep 14, 2014)

Harry16, thank you. I was hoping that was the case.


----------



## Funkydrummer196 (Mar 27, 2016)

I bought a tractor at auction. New paint and advertised with stickers saying ford 3000. I found the serial numbers, b1022b, 2mo4b, c358167. If I understand this... It is a 2000. The transmission in it is a 4x2... So that doesn't match. Any ideas? This is really a 2000 right?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello funkydrummer196,

It's good to have you visit the tractor forum.

The numbers you posted confirm that the tractor is a Ford 2000. Here's how they break down:

*Model B1022B:*:
Model - B10 - Ford 2000, all purpose.
Engine - 2 - Gasoline engine.
PTO - 2 - Transmission driven PTO, 540 rpm.
Transmission - B - 6x2 (3x1 + hi/lo)

*Mfg. Date 2M04B:*
Year - 2 - 1972.
Month/day - M04 - December 4th. 
Crew - B - Day Crew.

*S/N C358167:*
C - Made in USA, the serial number is consistent with late 1972 assembly.

One question...where did you get these numbers? From the bell housing or from a sticker under the hood?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Funky,

Visit the George Bradish Tractor Parts website, and look for a Ford 2000 shift pattern decal #D80. Note the devious way the gears are selected.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Funky,
I had something similar happen to me this past Saturday. 
Went to look at what was advertised and badged as a 3910 but on closer
inspection of the numbers I got off the bell housing, it turned out 
to be a 2910 instead.


----------



## Chris baran (Dec 8, 2018)

Looking for a ford 2000 loader bucket


----------



## Chris baran (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Chris baran (Dec 8, 2018)

Looking for more info about ford 2000 tractors I just got this 1 would like too find a loader for it


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm in Sudbury Ontario and I have a FEL for a 2000.


----------



## Chris baran (Dec 8, 2018)

dozer966 said:


> I'm in Sudbury Ontario and I have a FEL for a 2000.


I’m new to tractors and tractor lingo what is FEL


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Front end loader


----------



## Chris baran (Dec 8, 2018)

dozer966 said:


> Front end loader


How much you got too have it


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

It is no Jem it needs work . 500$ and il be happy. If you are serious PM me your phone number and we will talk.


----------



## Chris baran (Dec 8, 2018)

dozer966 said:


> It is no Jem it needs work . 500$ and il be happy. If you are serious PM me your phone number and we will talk.
> View attachment 42623


How far are you from Detroit Michigan


----------



## Chris baran (Dec 8, 2018)

Chris baran said:


> How far are you from Detroit Michigan


I just looked it up you’re like 500 miles for me i have to pass on that I appreciate it though


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Lol ya I don't blame you. If you are handy with torches and welder you should be able to mount enny loader of appropriate size. Good luck


----------

